# Formular: bei submit nicht die seite wechseln?



## HAL (30. Januar 2005)

Ich habe ein formular das per action=xyz.php daten an die seite xyz.php sendet.
dabei wird ja auch automatisch auf die seite xyz.php gewechselt.

wie kann ich nun erreichen, dass beim abschicken des formulars die daten gesendet werden, ich aber nicht zu xyz.php weitergeleitet werde sondern auf der ursprünglischen seite bleibe?


danke
HAL


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Januar 2005)

Sende das Formular in ein anderes Fenster/Frame(Attribut:target)... dann bleibt die aktuelle Seite stehen


----------



## Alexander Feil (3. Februar 2005)

Hi,

oder du rufst im Formular die gleiche Seite nochmal auf und lässt die die Daten verarbeiten.

Gruß
Aleks


----------

